# Winter



## dpc (Nov 29, 2015)

Any and all pictures related to winter in any manner.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2015)

MartinDaniel said:


> That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2015)

The infamous bird feeder bandit!


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> The infamous bird feeder bandit!




When a guy's hungry, a guy's hungry. It's every squirrel (& bird) for himself.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2015)

Same leaf shot with a Fujifilm X100.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2015)

Giving the finger to winter. Actually I don't mind winter although it's my least favoured of the four seasons.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2015)

I used the Prussian Red filter from DXO FilmPack 5 for the middle picture.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2015)

December 11th, 2014 at 2:20 P.M. Shooting into the sun between Eston and Brock, Saskatchewan. We just don't have much snow here at the present.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the B&W with a touch of coulour.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the B&W with a touch of coulour.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)

Not much of a picture, I realize, but I was down by the South Saskatchewan River yesterday afternoon and decided to take a photo of the ice forming on the river.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D (Dec 4, 2015)

Lonely Car


----------



## Dr.D (Dec 4, 2015)

Frosty Tree


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

Dr.D said:


> Frosty Tree



I really like this shot. Well done, Dr.D.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)

Dr.D said:


> Frosty Tree




I completely agree with Click! Beautiful picture of the tree and I like the car as well.


----------



## Dr.D (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks guys for the nice feedback. The frost doesn't show up often and doesn't last long.
You need to have your camera with you when the opportunity happens.


----------



## Dr.D (Dec 4, 2015)

Tire Swing at the elementary school


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 4, 2015)

A stormy moon rise



Stormy Moon Rise © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## cycleraw (Dec 4, 2015)

Mt. Bachelor taken from Todd Lake about 4 weeks ago


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A stormy moon rise




Very nice shot, Keith. Well done.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Mt. Bachelor taken from Todd Lake about 4 weeks ago




Lovely. Nicely done, cycleraw.


----------



## CapturingLight (Dec 4, 2015)

Dr.D, I love the tree shot. Was this taken with a tilt shift lens? It has that miniature feel to me.


----------



## slclick (Dec 4, 2015)

cottonwood heights, slc, utah


----------



## Dr.D (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey CapturingLight, 
It was shot with a 24 mm tilt shift. I like the way the shift lenses make a point of convergence in a photo.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Dec 5, 2015)

Winter Morning


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Dec 5, 2015)

End of a Winter Day


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Sharpening Iron.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2015)

I was shovelling my sidewalk and driveway this morning and took a break to snap a couple of pictures.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 11, 2015)

It is still surprisingly warm here, but we have had our first frost.

5DSR, 35mm f1.4L II
1/30s, f9.0, ISO250


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Eldar. 
Very nice shot, I like the sense of water motion juxtaposed with the static ice and the whole impression of cold that you have captured. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> It is still surprisingly warm here, but we have had our first frost.
> 
> 5DSR, 35mm f1.4L II
> 1/30s, f9.0, ISO250


----------



## Alangeli (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Alangeli.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

Alangeli said:


>



Nice pictures. I especially like the last one. Good work!


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Mt. Bachelor taken from Todd Lake about 4 weeks ago




Great picture!


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Winter Morning




Beautiful pictures!


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

slclick said:


> cottonwood heights, slc, utah



I really like this picture. I like the starkness of it.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

Eldar said:


> It is still surprisingly warm here, but we have had our first frost.
> 
> 5DSR, 35mm f1.4L II
> 1/30s, f9.0, ISO250



Nice winter scene. Spare but serene.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

Actually an early summer picture in the mountains of Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, but it could be winter. The ice is just breaking up on the lake. You can see the pans floating in the water around the dock and canoes. There were large chunks of snow dispersed in the woods around the lake. Visually the scene was winteresque (sic). The same picture, obviously, with two treatments, one colour and the other with the application of DXO's Filmpack 5 Prussian Red filter. The addition of colour to an essentially monochromatic picture is not something I normally do but, sometimes, just for the heck of it I do.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2015)

South-western Saskatchewan last January.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2015)

It was a dreary day yesterday with patches of fog and a slate grey sky. It seemed perfect for snatching a few rural pictures. I found the contrast between the white and dark appealing. It works in colour but even better in monochrome.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 15, 2015)

Dr.D said:


> Frosty Tree



Perfect photo Dr. D. It is just wonderful! Which lens did you use? Never mind... I saw what it is a few posts down. 24mm TSE. That lens really does give things a special look doesn't it?

Is it best on the winter landscapes? It just seems to make the stark conditions pop.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 15, 2015)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Winter Morning



Beautiful photo!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 15, 2015)

Sharpening Iron said:


> End of a Winter Day



Wow! Very nice.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 15, 2015)

dpc said:


> Alangeli said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I agree. The last photo is very special. Great composition. The way the line of people leads the eye is real nice.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 15, 2015)

dpc said:


> It was a dreary day yesterday with patches of fog and a slate grey sky. It seemed perfect for snatching a few rural pictures. I found the contrast between the white and dark appealing. It works in colour but even better in monochrome.



You are a real artist. These are so perfect. Especially the second one. It is truly great.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > It was a dreary day yesterday with patches of fog and a slate grey sky. It seemed perfect for snatching a few rural pictures. I found the contrast between the white and dark appealing. It works in colour but even better in monochrome.
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate the sentiment. Have a great one.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Alangeli (Dec 16, 2015)

Some impressions from Switzerland

















​


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2015)

Alangeli said:


> Some impressions from Switzerland



Very nice serie. I really like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2015)

Out in the sticks this afternoon with my 5DII and 16-35mm f/4L.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

After a month of record shattering warmth (3 days ago I was wearing shorts and taking pictures of flowers) the temperature dropped 30C and winter is finally here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2015)

We had already had more snow then all of last winter, and the a week ago, it really piled on. We've had another 8-10 inches since, but with melting and compressing, it looks about the same.

My Front Yard and Back Deck with my G1X II


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We had already had more snow then all of last winter, and the a week ago, it really piled on. We've had another 8-10 inches since, but with melting and compressing, it looks about the same.


We got more snow today than all of last winter. Last winter was record cold and record low snowfall....This winter might be the opposite... Anyway, my driveway is shovelled, a path to the shed, another to the bird feeders, and I have a hot cup of tea. Got out to shoot some photos, saw a fox and a deer..... Life is good!


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 30, 2015)

...Along Lake Michigan in Chicago last Winter:


----------



## Vern (Dec 30, 2015)

From a few years ago - hot and wet this year in Chapel Hill.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

mdmphoto said:


> ...Along Lake Michigan in Chicago last Winter:




Very nice pictures, mdmphoto.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

Vern said:


> From a few years ago - hot and wet this year in Chapel Hill.



Lovely. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Dec 30, 2015)

Nevada State Capital Building


----------



## Nelu (Dec 30, 2015)

White Christmas at Revelstoke, British Columbia:

Nelu


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

Nelu said:


> White Christmas at Revelstoke, British Columbia:



I really like this picture. Well done, Nelu.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

Nelu said:


> White Christmas at Revelstoke, British Columbia:
> 
> Nelu


Great picture! 
Makes me wish I was there.....


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2015)

Nelu said:


> White Christmas at Revelstoke, British Columbia:
> 
> Nelu




Very nice! Wish I was there.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2015)

Somewhere in south-western Saskatchewan this afternoon. I bought a Fujifilm X-T10 with an 18-55mm lens yesterday. A used camera and lens but traded in by the original owner for a Fuji X100T after three weeks. I was planning to buy an M3 but the Fuji was a much better deal financially. Had they been equitably priced I might have stayed with the M. The Fuji is a great camera. It feels good in the hand and delivers nice and sharp files. I do have some problem with post-processing, though, and for some reason I'm not able to draw out the blues that I like as often as I would like to. I had my 5DMII with 24-105mm lens along but didn't use use it. I usually take a Canon and a Fuji with me, taking photos with both.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2015)

And yet again...


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2015)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 31, 2015)

Snapped this while waiting for the full moon to rise.


Sierra Nevada Mountains At Sunset © Keith Breazeal 9059 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 31, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Snapped this while waiting for the full moon to rise.


WOW! Is that the out-of-camera colours?


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thank you!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 31, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Snapped this while waiting for the full moon to rise.
> ...



Yes, there where enough clouds to scatter the light. Sometimes it just goes into a flat shade, but looked good this time.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Snapped this while waiting for the full moon to rise.



Great shot, Keith. 8)

It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.

Happy New Year!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 31, 2015)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Snapped this while waiting for the full moon to rise.
> ...



Thanks Click  Happy New Year to you and all the forum members.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Vern (Jan 3, 2016)

near Lake Tahoe, Feb 2012


----------



## Vern (Jan 3, 2016)

same location


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2016)

Dawn yesterday.


----------



## Alangeli (Jan 12, 2016)

shot with Powershot G5X (some pictures in B&W):


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 14, 2016)

Enderby, British Columbia


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 15, 2016)

Nowadays there is more snow and it has been colder than in this picture I took a few weeks ago so it might be worth visiting that same spot again to see whether there is some ice in the stream or not. All in all I like the combination of snow, soil and water in this picture so revisiting the place might not yield better pictures.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice picture, Corydoras.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 15, 2016)

Snowbound Fern by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 15, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Nowadays there is more snow and it has been colder than in this picture I took a few weeks ago so it might be worth visiting that same spot again to see whether there is some ice in the stream or not. All in all I like the combination of snow, soil and water in this picture so revisiting the place might not yield better pictures.


Very nice! I think the dusting of snow is just right.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> Snowbound Fern by John Berninger, on Flickr




Very nice! Just the kind of picture I like. I've taken many of a similar nature during our winters.


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 16, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Corydoras.
> 
> Welcome to CR.



Thank you Click!


----------

